# Tax Fraud



## curlysuesandiego (Sep 2, 2008)

*I just found out through the process of my divorce that my soon 2 b x husband has not filed income tax for 14 years!!!!!!
We have been married 8 years and on his suggestion always filed seperatly ( I have a child from another marriage).

What can I do to protect myself? Can I turn him in to them in exchange for my liability. This guy is just one of those people who thinks it is a violation of his constitutional rights.

This is part of the reason I am done with this guy.*


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Talk to your lawyer, still being married you may not be able to turn him in.

draconis


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It just gets better doesn't it?! Actually I've already questioned by CPA about this topic. He says if you file "married filing separately" and have disclosed everything, you are protected. At least that was the opinion in my mess. You may want to check with your CPA. Just when you think you know everything, something else comes right out of left field.


----------

